# DC/MD/NoVA Alpha & Omega Furmeet - 2nd Attempt



## RyujiKimura (Aug 17, 2010)

Given that the first attempt was closed due to veering off-topic, this is the 2nd attempt to organize a furmeet to go see "Alpha & Omega" on Saturday the 18th in either Silver Spring, DC, or anywhere accessible by Metro. 

Please no posts about how good or bad this movie will be, how screwed up the characters' anatomy is, etc. Only comment if you are in the DC/MD/NoVA area and are interested  in coming! Thanks everyone!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 17, 2010)

Noooo Why did I have to move away >.< damnit...
Oh well Maybe my friend will catch ya


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

you can see whatever bad movies you want


just for christ's sake, don't wear a fursuit


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> you can see whatever bad movies you want
> 
> 
> just for christ's sake, don't wear a fursuit



This. 

For your own sake don't wear one.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

I would be very interested, because despite what my location says, I am currently in your area and would like to mutilatemeet you.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> you can see whatever bad movies you want
> 
> 
> just for christ's sake, don't wear a fursuit


 
Do you count a tail as a fursuit? Or a hat with wolf ears? 

Either way I'm glad we have at least one taker! And TrinityWolfess, if you could direct your friend here that'd be awesome!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2010)

At least one person will try to howl when they do it in the film


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 17, 2010)

Drat, I'd totally come but I'm already going to a reptile show that day.


----------



## Icky (Aug 17, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> Do you count a tail as a fursuit? Or a hat with wolf ears?
> 
> Either way I'm glad we have at least one taker! And TrinityWolfess, if you could direct your friend here that'd be awesome!


Don't wear either.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> At least one person will try to howl when they do it in the film


 
Yep.  Better bring a shotgun then.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 17, 2010)

In addition to myself being interested, several of my friends want to come too. They're not furries though, they are part of this afterschools hobby club called "The Klan". They do all kinds of great things for the community, like woodcrafts, fire awareness demonstrations and teaching self-defence to ethnic minorities. They really like the idea of furries though and would love to be a part of this.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 17, 2010)

This movie looks terrible, why would anyo--

Oh right, furries. They judge things with their junk and not with their brain.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 17, 2010)

Xenke said:


> This movie looks terrible, why would anyo--
> 
> Oh right, furries. They judge things with their junk and not with their brain.



Well, whether or not this movie is good will be up to us to decide. I figured it's a good reason to meet up. We could all get together and play Superman 64 for all I care, but I'm just looking to meet other furries in the area and movies are easy and agreeable.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Aug 18, 2010)

I would but I'll be up at school then and will have no way back out of the mountains =/


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 18, 2010)

Smelge, your group is more than welcome to come despite their group's rather questionable name. No offense.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

Questionable name?

The Klan has a long and proud history that predates the school, and in fact stretches back to 1865 when it was first founded. Theirs is a name to look up to. And they're pretty handy at tying knots too.


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa whoa I'm just catching on now...you better be joking.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

Huh?

You don't want my friends to come because you don't like their name?

That's pretty harsh man. Don't worry about it, we'll all go some other time.


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 18, 2010)

RyujiKimura said:


> Whoa whoa I'm just catching on now...you better be joking.



Yeah, that's definitely not encouraging me in any way.....


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 18, 2010)

Someone please type "The Klan" into Wikipedia and see where it redirects you. 
Also note the following:
"woodcrafts,  fire awareness demonstrations and teaching self-defence to ethnic  minorities"
"pretty handy at tying knots"


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 18, 2010)

@Smelge: Yeeeaaaah
*fairly sure she'll just stay home now...*


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2010)

Stop judging us. That's racist.


----------



## Munich (Aug 31, 2010)

If it's a Saturday I don't get out of work until 5 and it'd take me an hour or more to get to SS by metro. Could it be around/after 7?


----------

